# Schwinn Ace on ebay



## daved66 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181154894079


I am newer to prewar schwinns,I like the simple look of this bike.
is it mostly original?    Fair Price?

thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 8, 2013)

*schwinn ace*

i love this bike,especially with the front forebrake,but i would feel better at 600.00


----------



## vincev (Jun 8, 2013)

I say $850 is a bit high.I would go in the $600/650 range.Also like to see a straight pic to see if the fork is bent.


----------



## daved66 (Jun 8, 2013)

i was wondering about the fork also.   add the shipping and it's a grand....


----------



## Champy (Jun 8, 2013)

And its not a 37.  40 or 41 by my calculations.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like a DX to me which wasn't even introduced until 39 and this one is after that. V/r Shawn


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 8, 2013)

The DX is 1940


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 8, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> The DX is 1940




Perty sure its a 41... Look at the top springer arm bends... That style curve started in 41...


----------



## daved66 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.   I though it was the same frame as my 2 1941's.
you guys sure know you stuff, thank you!


----------



## ccmerz (Jun 9, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Perty sure its a 41... Look at the top springer arm bends... That style curve started in 41...



I was basing this year on the non feather chain guard style and the shallower profiled fenders.


----------

